# I'm New, but I know what I want - At least a bit



## GoNavy (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forums and generally new to handguns. I've fired several during my short stint in the Navy. I've fired a USMC 9mm (not sure the make), several handguns of friends over the years, and most recently went shooting with my father-in-law and my brother-in-law. I've been considering getting a handgun for the house - we just had our first child - and I'm not sure what to get.

My father-in-law (FIL) was a former federal officer. He had two guns. The first was his service revolver from the 70s. It was a 38 - Single Action 5-shot. Honestly as a total novice - this thing was really hard to shoot. If I cocked it myself it wasn't half bad. But the sights were tiny and when using the double action I felt like I was pulling 1-2 pounds to fire the gun. I'm new, but this was not for me. His other gun was an HK, 9mm as used by the NJ State Police a few years ago. I believe it was the HK P7M8 (but don't quote me on that) - the gun had a safety grip which required the shooter to grip the gun with his/her Middle-Ring-Pinky fingers tightly in order to disengage the safety. Then the shooter must pull the trigger with their index (shooting) finger. I found this gun to be tough to relax with while shooting. The requirement of gripping the handle meant my shooting hand was tough or tense - thus not really relaxed for shooting. My grouping, frankly was bad, but not bad for someone who'd not shot in 8 years.

Then I grabbed my Brother-in-law's (BIL) 1911. Without going into detail, he was an infantry marine and was awarded his 1911 due to his performance at infantry officer school. It was a Kimber and was the 2nd time I'd fired the 1911. (The first time I'd fired a Kimber 1911) The grip's Safety was on the backside which was a huge relief on my hand. The pressure of holding the gun seemed to take the safety in and thus let my hand relax. Granted, I wasn't as good as my BIL, but I never expected to be, but the ability to pick up a 45 and quickly zero in at 5, 7, 10 and (yes) even 15 was hugely better than the ability to do the same w/ a 9mm from my FIL. I personally believe it was the gun - not the round.

So, The 1911 seemed smooth and the kick seemed minimal. I'm not sure if the (slight) extra weight of the gun helped with the kick, but frankly the difference between the 9mm HK and the 45 were not a big deal. Not being a regular shooter - I figured this would be a HUGE difference - I was wrong. 

So here's my question. Money is not an important factor. However, I don't want to buy a 3k gun to get a 0.001% performance increase over a 1 or 2k gun. Frankly as a fisherman, I see too many people spend an insane amount of money on a rod/reel/line for a tiny fraction of difference in performance. So - Putting it in "Fisherman Terms" - I want the best damn rod, but I don't want to pay 3k to buy a rod which will cast 300 Yards when a rod significantly cheaper will cast 285. But - I want the best. Hopefully this explains my mentality, but if you don't get what I mean please ask and I'd be happy to provide more examples.

Can you offer a few options and - I possible, can I get these in NJ. I understand a lot of makers are making the 1911, but I realize some of the better makes are custom or Semi-Custom. Do the Custom/Semi-Custom makers have the best guns and if so, are they available in NJ? Also - this Kimber was really easy to shoot. Should I just go w/ one of them? Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had over a dozen 1911s, including 4 Kimbers. There are better guns for not much less and not much more.

Take a look at this and read over it a couple of times:

*http://www.handgunforum.net/general...-reference-guide-revised-2009-12-26-long.html
*
Personally, I'd be looking at the following in no particular order:

Colt
Sig
Ruger
Dan Wesson
Springfield
Les Baer


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Kimber. 50/50 chance you'll get one that has to be re-worked. Kimber used to be quite good, but quality fell off as they ramped up production.

The Ruger 1911 has been quite good. I have one and have had 0 issues. It'll eat anything. SIG is also an out-standing gun. They have .45 acp in both 1911 and traditional styles. 

Colt is and has been, over-rated as far as I'm concerned. They're okay and some swear by them. I wasn't impressed with the one issued to me while in the military.

Stay away from Taurus. S&W makes great revolvers, but they come up short when it comes to semi-autos. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Try a Glock or a CZ. Widely different feels. But anything more expensive is "polishing the cannonball". Those are the best guns, for the money, out there.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with Paratrooper's post with the exception of the Colt's,they has some issues at times but they are to print spec.Run from Kimber,they make their own specs to tighten up things and their workforce really doesn't have a clue how one should be made.The original 1911 was reliable because it was tolerance for a sidearm in diverse circumstances,not a bullseye piece.It can be highly accurate if built right but not from a manufacturer,it takes hand fitting-hence Kimber F'd up.

That HK is an awesome piece and if you think the grip was too much you need to stray towards a long gun,you have to hold a pistol firmly and consistently to be a good shot.Handguns are the hardest to shoot and master,long guns are easy.A loose grip on a handgun will get you killed because you limp wristed it and stovepiped it,now you brainfade and pull the trigger for naught or you have to clear the stoppage and recharge it.

That P7 is an awesome piece and if you can find a nice buy under 1K,grab it because you will make money on it.If ypou want a 1911 my choices are Colt and Springfield Armory.I can work on them so I won't spend extra money on the big money stuff but if you stay away from Kimber and Taurus you're pretty safe.If you consider a Remington R1 in blued finish,research the funky frame cut that will destroy a barrel in short order,it was cured when they made the stainless version.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

You spoke of your FIL in the past tense, indicating possibly that he has passed. If, so, and if he left you the P7M8, you have enough pistol there to sell and buy as many as two of the better 1911's out there. There is a lot of value in the old P7s. The pistol is referred to as a "squeeze cocker," because squeezing the grip actually cocks the pistol for the first shot.

I agree with VA Marine as far as Springfield and Dan Wesson. The only issue with Dan Wesson is the cost, possibly more than a Kimber. Someone else also mentioned CZ; a great manufacturer of very good pistols at a very good price point. I know a CZ is not a 1911, but they have a great action, but are a little tough to find in the US. 

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## daniellawecki (Aug 10, 2013)

Ruger makes a nice 1911 I,ve shot Kimbers Springfield Colt Para my Springfield will shoot aswell as a Kimber in fact my trigger pull on my Springfeild is better than my friends two Kimbers. The Ruger will shoot Swc cast bullets just fine nice gun for the money. Someone my not like this not a big fan of Glocks.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Just from reading your thread, I would recommend the Ruger SR1911. I didn't say I would buy one for myself,
I was on the waiting list, it just didn't make it in time. My reasoning is that if you don't like to grip a pistol tightly,
D.K. says hold it with same pressure used on a hammer to drive a nail, the Ruger should function as they are not built
too tight. Yours... Oh yeah, I meant to tell you to at least shoot a Glock, not a sub compact, before you spend your money.


----------

